# Hunger Games: Lolcow Edition



## Desire Lines (Nov 28, 2018)

Hello, and welcome to Hunger Games: Lolcow Edition!



Look at all these nice looking teenagers! A bit boring, eh? So I say let's spruce it up with people who are a bit more... exceptional. Post an image of your favourite lolcow and his/her name in this thread, and these kids will be murdered replaced. You can suggest a maximum of two lolcows. Non-lolcows are not allowed! After we have 24 candidates, I will make a poll and you can make a guess on who you think will win, after which I begin the game and upload the results over time. May the most vicious win!

Due to technical limitations (The Kiwi Farms polls go up to 20 choices and I didn't realize this), there are 4 cows that if you want to vote for them, you'll have to rate one of my posts. I'll explain how it works in greater detail when it happens. Please vote for the rest in the poll. Remember: you can vote for a maximum of three lolcows. If you guess a winner, you win the round and I'll add you to the OP  Voting lasts for 12 hours! May the most vicious win!



Spoiler: Season 1 results



*Winning cow:* Stephanie Cianfriglia, suggested by @Rumpled Foreskin



*People who've guessed the winner:* Nobody this time, sorry!
*Results:


 
Summary:


 *​





Spoiler: Season 2 results



*Winning user:* @Heinrich Himmler , suggested by @Big Bad Brat



*People who've guessed the winner:* @Existential Crisis , @ICameToplaY , @Big Bad Fish , @dysentery
*Results:*



*Summary:


 *​


*Next season:* 21th of december? i guess


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 28, 2018)

Edit #2
Sammy(m)


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 28, 2018)

@Somari1996 is a lolcow


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 28, 2018)

Stephanie Cianfriglia
Edit to add: the image appears broken for some users, so here is a link to the post where the photo came from. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/steph...ngurl-fedorahippie.42496/page-23#post-3424541





Lucas Werner


----------



## OG 666 (Nov 28, 2018)

sammy(f) pls


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 28, 2018)

Classic Casey Courtright


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Nov 28, 2018)

The most horrifying lolcow of all.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 28, 2018)

Richard Jones


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Nov 28, 2018)

There can't be an RP / LARP without Phil. There's so many variants to choose from but this one seems fitting:






And Kat Yost just for the sheer horror of that face


----------



## Clintonberg (Nov 28, 2018)

Amy Slaton


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 28, 2018)

Alex Leal (pre-trooning out)


----------



## Desire Lines (Nov 28, 2018)

Army Burger said:


> Alex Leal (pre-trooning out)


two lolcows nigguh
and we have a half filled already, keep going!


----------



## LofaSofa (Nov 28, 2018)

The Boogster


----------



## Bob Page (Nov 28, 2018)

Either MovieBob or Nick Bate. A choice between a fascist and sick fuck.


----------



## Desire Lines (Nov 28, 2018)

Bob Page said:


> Either MovieBob or Nick Bate. A choice between a fascist and sick fuck.


pls edit your post with pics, we need some good ones for this lol


----------



## Clintonberg (Nov 28, 2018)

Pamperchu


----------



## Teri-Teri (Nov 28, 2018)

YanDev


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Nov 28, 2018)

Bob Page said:


> Either MovieBob or Nick Bate. A choice between a fascist and sick fuck.





Desire Lines said:


> pls edit your post with pics, we need some good ones for this lol



DM's choice


----------



## janekop (Nov 28, 2018)

we need some more rat king activity here


----------



## Teri-Teri (Nov 28, 2018)

Is Sheena Duquette still considered as a lolcow?


----------



## Somar (Nov 28, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> @Ron /pol/  is a lolcow


Good to see people admitting their flaws.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Nov 28, 2018)

Though not as established as other lolcows, with his connections to the shadow government, money, and police friends, there's no way he'd lose.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 28, 2018)

Our Little Goony. She lolcow status now?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 28, 2018)

*Steven Assanti*


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 28, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> Is Sheena Duquette still considered as a lolcow?


Much better contenders out there.


J A N D E K said:


> View attachment 602825
> Our Little Goony. She lolcow status now?


Yes, @LagoonaBlue has a halal thread.


----------



## Existential Crisis (Nov 28, 2018)

Marissa Morris, or whatever her last name is by now.


----------



## Bad Times (Nov 28, 2018)

Spoiler











THE MAN WITH A PLAN, TAKES OUT THE ENEMY CLANS WITH ONE BULLET.

Not exactly a cow but could be funny to see who kills him.

If not, his nemesis.



Spoiler


----------



## Draza (Nov 28, 2018)

*DAVE BENETT*


----------



## Desire Lines (Nov 28, 2018)

Okay, it is done! We have our contestants. The poll is up, so please vote. Due to technical limitations (The Kiwi Farms polls go up to 20 choices and I didn't realize this), there are 4 cows that if you want to vote for them, you post them in the thread: Tommy Tooter, Virgo, YandereDev and Zinnia Jones.  Please vote for the rest in the poll. Remember: you can vote for a maximum of three lolcows. If you guess a winner, you win the round and I'll add you to the OP  The results will be up tomorrow. Voting ends 7 hours from now!



Ratko_Falco said:


> *DAVE BENETT*


sorry you didn't make it  there is always the next round, so stay tuned!


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Nov 28, 2018)

Voted for Nick, ADF and posting here for Tommy


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 28, 2018)

Tommy


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 28, 2018)

May the odds be ever in your favor, Goony!


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 28, 2018)

Lucas Werner will make everyone else contract a highly evolved and half sentient MRSA strain. Then he shall wait as they perish.


----------



## Desire Lines (Nov 28, 2018)

Because of Russian interference, the poll nominees have been messed with. Do not fall for their lies! Bulla is actually Null, FATMAN is vordrak, Tooter is Sheene Duquette and Justin Assanti is Stephania Cianfrigla. Do NOT let (((them))) win!


----------



## wylfım (Nov 28, 2018)

All Amberlynn has to do is eat sit on people to exterminate them, and her rolls of armor will protect her from any attacks. Tell her there's orange chicken inside them, and let her roll off to first place.
Clearly the only winner.


----------



## Literal Rabbit (Nov 28, 2018)

Tommy's killed before and will gladly kill again.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Nov 28, 2018)

Sapphire can shit themselves and throw their poop at people, so be careful. Zinnia can also hide weapons in her ass. They are dangerous forces.


----------



## Desire Lines (Nov 29, 2018)

It begins!





Spoiler: Day 1





 









Stay tuned, the rest will be uploaded in about 5-6 hours over the course of the evening!


----------



## Desire Lines (Nov 29, 2018)

And we resume! I'll upload hourly for some suspense 



Spoiler: Day 2


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 29, 2018)

Good bye Dick you dick tucking faggot


----------



## Desire Lines (Nov 29, 2018)

Spoiler: Day 3


----------



## LazloChalos (Nov 29, 2018)

Null is going to die next, I just know it... At the hand of Sammuel's cowardly actions. (probably another bomb)


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 29, 2018)

Sammy (F) bleeds out.


----------



## skiddlez (Nov 29, 2018)

The Jace/Boogie/Null dream team not working and Jace dying day one without getting a triple and winning the whole thing was total bullshit.

But on the other hand I'm thoroughly enjoying my savage boogie. This gets funnier the longer I look at it:


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 29, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> The Jace/Boogie/Null dream team not working and Jace dying day one without getting a triple and winning the whole thing was total bullshit.
> 
> But on the other hand I'm thoroughly enjoying my savage boogie. This gets funnier the longer I look at it:
> View attachment 603389


He didn't need the rope tbh. He could have strangled her with her neck fat.


----------



## SJ 485 (Nov 29, 2018)

This is an absolute fucking travesty, George Soros giving bombs to vordy to kill Jace on DAY ONE, Null had better win now to avenge him and restore his honour or this is bullshit.


----------



## skiddlez (Nov 29, 2018)

Visitor said:


> Null had better win now


lol fuck that I'm having way too much fun making a savage boogie highlights compilation


----------



## Desire Lines (Nov 29, 2018)

Spoiler: Day 4





 


 


 


 
holy fuck what a bloodbath


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 29, 2018)

Damnit, Lucas.


----------



## SJ 485 (Nov 29, 2018)

So much for that then, someone has got to put a stop to these acts of terror, but the only ones who could save us are dead now  
Unless...


 
Deliver unto us dead terrorists boogie


----------



## LazloChalos (Nov 29, 2018)

Null no!!!!


----------



## Zach_Kun (Nov 29, 2018)

Boogie better fucking win.


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 29, 2018)

Tommy should survive. Eating all that dumpster food and living in a rat nest comes natural.


----------



## skiddlez (Nov 29, 2018)

c'mon savage boogie, strangle some more fuckers


----------



## SJ 485 (Nov 29, 2018)

If boogie gets killed by another bomb I'm gonna flip my fucking lid


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 29, 2018)

Visitor said:


> If boogie gets killed by another bomb I'm gonna flip my fucking lid


Stephanie will end Boogie, possibly by shitting herself and doing nothing.


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 29, 2018)

Lagoona fucking got revenge on YandereDev, massive legend


----------



## Desire Lines (Nov 29, 2018)

Spoiler: Day 5





 


 


 


 


> If boogie gets killed by another bomb I'm gonna flip my fucking lid


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 29, 2018)

Wow Lagoona got fucking bodied


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 29, 2018)

Lol “Amberlynn decides not to go to the feast.”

Whelp I can no longer suspend my disbelief.


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 29, 2018)

Also Amberlynn didn't go to a feast 

Edit: goddamn ninjas


----------



## skiddlez (Nov 29, 2018)

F to pay respects. Also F for "fuck this gay thread."


----------



## SJ 485 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## skiddlez (Nov 29, 2018)

Visitor said:


>







*FUCK IT*


----------



## Zach_Kun (Nov 29, 2018)

Godspeed, Boogie. You were the hero we didn’t deserve.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 29, 2018)

My little Goony... survival ends tragic. 
At least it took a herd of cows to take her down.


----------



## Clintonberg (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm afraid for Amber. She might starve to death now.


----------



## skiddlez (Nov 29, 2018)

what I wanna know is how boogie falling into a pit didn't cause an earthquake that killed more people


----------



## Desire Lines (Nov 29, 2018)

Spoiler: Day 6





 


 


 



Strap in boys, the last night is upon us!


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 29, 2018)

Virgo more like virgone


----------



## Desire Lines (Nov 29, 2018)

And here it is.



Spoiler: Night 6






lol



And here are the results and the summary, folks!






Congrats to @Rumpled Foreskin for suggesting the winning cow!
Unfortunately, nobody has voted for the correct choice this time... also the mods are poll changing niggers
And that's it for the first season of Lolcow Games! Next week we'll do BP cows, so look forward to that! The winners will be added to the OP shortly.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 29, 2018)

Holy shit she really did shit herself, and did nothing, to win.


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 29, 2018)

Kek Tommy was too stupid to drink water. Even if it gave him dysentary how would he know


----------



## Fougaro (Nov 29, 2018)

Cthulu said:


> Kek Tommy was too stupid to drink water. Even if it gave him dysentary how would he know


In all fairness to Tommy, would you trust water from an (((unknown sponsor)))?


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 29, 2018)

I still find it hilarious that Vordrak has the most kills, and almost won.


----------



## Outer Party Member (Nov 29, 2018)

Leave it to Vordrak to go on a kill streak and die from his own stupidity.

I was hoping Boogie would win.


----------



## dysentery (Nov 29, 2018)

I thought whaling was illegal in the near future.


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 5, 2018)

Alright, I am bored, so let's start this again! This week's theme is...


Spoiler: thetheme



Our dear users! This is now Kiwi Hunger Games 


Same as always, suggest nominees below, up to two of them allowed, 24 is the amount we'll do.
Have fun!


----------



## BE 911 (Dec 5, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> Alright, I am bored, so let's start this again! This week's theme is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: thetheme
> ...


@Gengar


----------



## LD 3187 (Dec 5, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> Alright, I am bored, so let's start this again! This week's theme is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: thetheme
> ...


@Desire Lines @Dial M for Misgender


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 5, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> Alright, I am bored, so let's start this again! This week's theme is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: thetheme
> ...


Null and AnOminous


----------



## OG 666 (Dec 5, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> Alright, I am bored, so let's start this again! This week's theme is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: thetheme
> ...


hmm... @LagoonaBlue


----------



## OG 666 (Dec 5, 2018)

oh, also: @Y2K Baby


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 5, 2018)

@Hell0 and @xtamarlover


----------



## SJ 485 (Dec 5, 2018)

@bearycool


----------



## Kirito (Dec 5, 2018)

Nominating @Heinrich Himmler


----------



## Porque no los dos? (Dec 5, 2018)

Why not @Fancy Bear ? Because every good death match simulation needs a fancy bear.


----------



## Zach_Kun (Dec 5, 2018)

@Kiwi Jeff ur gonna have to fight to the death sorry not sorry


----------



## bearycool (Dec 5, 2018)

@d


Visitor said:


> @bearycool



@Desire Lines
@Visitor

Let the gay hunger games begin, faggots


----------



## bearycool (Dec 5, 2018)

@CasualSeppuku 
@Rio
@Big Bad Brat


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 5, 2018)

If @bearycool gets in, can I be his partner


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 5, 2018)

bearycool said:


> @CasualSeppuku
> @Rio
> @Big Bad Brat


ONLY TWO NOMINEES YOU DUMB FAGGOT
ly <3


----------



## bearycool (Dec 5, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> ONLY TWO NOMINEES YOU DUMB FAGGOT
> ly <3



Well you're already nominated, so do Rio to replace you.


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 5, 2018)

oh you know what? i get to nominate too!!!
@Rio
@CasualSeppuku


----------



## BE 911 (Dec 5, 2018)

And this is how you avoid getting nominated. Take notes, kids.


----------



## bearycool (Dec 5, 2018)

Big Bad Brat said:


> And this is how you avoid getting nominated. Take notes, kids.



I'm just going to make a sock to nominate you now


----------



## Done (Dec 5, 2018)

@Big Bad Brat


----------



## LazloChalos (Dec 5, 2018)

@It's HK-47 and @Visitor


----------



## Tempest (Dec 5, 2018)

@Desire Lines 
@Big Bad Brat


----------



## LazloChalos (Dec 5, 2018)

Just pick the remaining ones so we can get this show on the road.


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 5, 2018)

LazloChalos said:


> Just pick the remaining ones so we can get this show on the road.


Don't forget about the vote! I am gonna put the vote up, and I'll go to bed, tomorrow I'll actually start uploading the results


----------



## LazloChalos (Dec 5, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> tomorrow


Well, I now know who I'm  voting for.


----------



## bearycool (Dec 5, 2018)

So who do you think is going to be the winner? Let's begin the bets


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 5, 2018)

bearycool said:


> So who do you think is going to be the winner? Let's begin the bets


We need to know who’s in it first, bae.


----------



## Tempest (Dec 5, 2018)

@takemetoyourgrave 
@Hui


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Dec 5, 2018)

@Jerry_ smith56 
@Cosmos


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 5, 2018)

one more left
who will it be???


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 5, 2018)

Null (again)


----------



## LazloChalos (Dec 5, 2018)

Come on people, there are people who deserve to die!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 5, 2018)

Gengar said:


> oh, also: @Y2K Baby


@Gengar I'M TAKING YOU IN WITH ME.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 5, 2018)

@Shuckle


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 5, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> @Shuckle


ok fine if five minutes pass and nobody posts anybody new, i'll take this guy lol


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 5, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> ok fine if five minutes pass and nobody posts anybody new, i'll take this guy lol


Don't fuckle with the @Shuckle .


----------



## bearycool (Dec 5, 2018)

I know it's two people, but did someone nominate @yawning sneasel?


----------



## skiddlez (Dec 5, 2018)

I hate everyone on this site other than myself and one other person who did not get volunteered as tribute so I have no dog in this race. I just want to see you all kill each other.


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 5, 2018)

(i realized I was one person short, so sneasel sneaked into this in the end )
Alright, the poll is up!
HERE IS HOW TO VOTE FOR THE NOMINEES NOT ON THE POLL
Rate this post with one of the following ratings:
 for It's HK-47
:autism: for Jerry_smith56
 for Cosmos
and :powerlevel: for Shuckle
The other ratings will be ignored.
The poll will close in 14 hours, after which I will begin uploading the results. Be patient!


----------



## LazloChalos (Dec 5, 2018)

I predict Null will be in the first batch of deaths.


----------



## skiddlez (Dec 5, 2018)

Fancy Bear and Kiwi Jeff is a pretty solid district.

The realistic way this event would begin would be with everyone raping the shit out of Rio at the cornucopia and then Null killing Hell0.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 5, 2018)

lol district 4 is amazing


----------



## SJ 485 (Dec 5, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Is it wrong that I want to grab those slippers, shove them up above her ears and go wild?


Now's your chance!


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 6, 2018)

WE BEGIN




Spoiler: Day 1












wew


----------



## OG 666 (Dec 6, 2018)

lol rekt


----------



## Zach_Kun (Dec 6, 2018)

My guy fucking died first what is this rigged shit


----------



## Porque no los dos? (Dec 6, 2018)

Noooo Fancy Bear, he died so young.


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 6, 2018)

Spoiler: Day 2


----------



## Zach_Kun (Dec 6, 2018)

Lol Null killed himself what a faggot


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 6, 2018)

Spoiler: Day 3


----------



## bearycool (Dec 6, 2018)

holy shit, those first two days were blood baths lol.

Sorry, @Cosmos I love you too much for you to die (yet).






WHERE IS MY PRESENT???


----------



## Cosmos (Dec 6, 2018)

bearycool said:


> Sorry, @Cosmos I love you too much for you to die (yet).



I love you too


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 6, 2018)

Spoiler: Day 4


----------



## SJ 485 (Dec 6, 2018)

This shit is getting too real


 



THIS HOWEVER is fake news, I deny any and all involvement with this Harriet Louise Connor woman!


----------



## Rio (Dec 6, 2018)

Game is rigged, and I demand a re-do.


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 6, 2018)

ok let's make the schedule a bit faster, i'll post every half an hour from now on because there is a lot (maybe i'll do it even faster, i dunno)
 


Spoiler: Day 5


----------



## SJ 485 (Dec 6, 2018)

This is canon


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 6, 2018)

Spoiler: Day 6





 


 


 


 
lagoona is such a slut


----------



## Cosmos (Dec 6, 2018)

Wtf @Heinrich Himmler, I thought you were my friend


----------



## SJ 485 (Dec 6, 2018)

HAHAHAHA Harriet poz'd sneasel get fucking owned


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 6, 2018)

Spoiler: Day 7





 


 


 
cosmos no ;_;


----------



## Cosmos (Dec 6, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> View attachment 608687
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day 7
> ...



I knew my time would come eventually. The rest of you must live on. Live on in honor of my memory.


----------



## SJ 485 (Dec 6, 2018)

Cosmos said:


> I knew my time would come eventually. The rest of you must live on. Live on in honor of my memory.


I will kill them all in your honour insh'allah


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 6, 2018)

Spoiler: Day 8


----------



## OG 666 (Dec 6, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> View attachment 608731
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Day 8
> ...


RIGGED!!!


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 6, 2018)

(sorry, I forgot to screenshot the Day 8 results, so have this artist's rendition!)



Spoiler: Day 9
















I murdered her after she tried to sing this


----------



## LD 3187 (Dec 6, 2018)

> @Desire Lines
>runs the game
>russian
>Kills everyone and does no wrong

R I G G E D
I
G
G
E
D


----------



## SJ 485 (Dec 6, 2018)

CasualSeppuku said:


> > @Desire Lines
> >runs the game
> >russian
> >Kills everyone and does no wrong
> ...


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 6, 2018)

Spoiler: Day 10





 


 


 
what a fucking tweest
get ready for the exciting conclusion!


----------



## SJ 485 (Dec 6, 2018)

This is acceptable, at least our blessed democracy is safe for another day.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm still rooting for my boy @Heinrich Himmler


----------



## Desire Lines (Dec 6, 2018)

AND HERE IS THE EXCITING CONCLUSION:
 


Spoiler: DAY 11





 



 


 


 
And it is over! Congrats to @Existential Crisis , @ICameToplaY , @Big Bad Fish , @dysentery for guessing the winner correctly and to @Big Bad Fish for suggesting the winning lolcow! I'll add this to the OP soon. See you next week


----------



## Zach_Kun (Dec 6, 2018)

That was a fucking brutal way to go, gg @Heinrich Himmler


----------



## Zaragoza (Dec 6, 2018)

The first example of nice guys finishing first!


----------



## Kiislova (Dec 7, 2018)

Sneasel vs Heinrich.

The gasser vs the one deserving a gassing


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 30, 2018)

Can I Nero this in request of a part 2.


----------



## 419 (Dec 31, 2018)

fuck yes can i be in the next one


----------



## Purple Man (Dec 31, 2018)

Yeah, I'd like part 2 as well.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 31, 2018)

Put me in, coach.


----------



## Kiislova (Dec 31, 2018)

Part 2?
Please place your bets! place shekels here!


----------



## Fougaro (Dec 31, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Put me in, coach.


Put me in the sequel as well.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 31, 2018)

I nominate @Heinrich Himmler to come back for round 2


----------



## Uterus Burns (Dec 31, 2018)

Notice me


----------



## Zach_Kun (Jan 1, 2019)

Put me in or else I'll rip out your liver.


----------

